# Lego Man Costume



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Cardboard boxes with plastic cups attached makes a nice one. I'll try to find a pic online.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.countryliving.com/crafts/projects/lego-costume-1009

Not sure if this is what you mean but here is an easy how to for a Lego costume.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

^ No. This is what I'm talking about


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-homemade-lego-minifigures-group-costume-18.html

There are some really well made ones. It has pics of production. Looks pretty easy but time consuming. I hope it helps.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

This isn't a costume but it may help with construction:

http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2007/11/23/man-makes-lifesized.html


----------

